# Hi from Sweden !



## Eric_k (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello there

My name is Eric and I am 35 years old and come from Sweden.

I currently live in Falun where I am studying music and sound production. This is will be my third year.

I have been making music for maybe 1,5 year so there sure is a lot to learn in many areas. I remember that when I started my course I literary had no idea about anything regarding how to make music and all the technology and theory behind it.
During this time in school I have had the opportunity to try out a lot of different things in the vast area of sound & music. For example lots of different mixing tasks, experiments how sound is made & behaves & the phenomenons that can occur, write film music, record artists in various genres, creating foley for film, working with synths, audio technology in general ect ect. So in this process I found my main interest and that is the art of scoring to picture, which in itself is a deep and vast subject.

Since todays music making is very technology based I have of course also spent a lot of time (and money) in program learning and buying decent equipment.
So as for now I am using two computers to create/mix music on. One quite powerful laptop ( I5, 32 GB Ram) and a considerably more powerful desktop ( AMD 3600 & 64 GB Ram) . Although I do like technology for the fantastic tool it can be my interest is more in the actual writing of music.

As for software I use Pro Tools & different libraries from Spitfire, Cinesamples, 8dio, Orchestral Tools.

I am right now about to begin my bachelors essay and it will be about the art of scoring to picture and mostly focus on the theories used to make the musical choices & what the picture may be proposing for a functional solution. So thats what I will be doing the upcoming 4 months =). 

This was a rather long post but I hope some of you found it interesting. I will be more active here from now on. 

Have a nice day!

Eric


----------



## Kloon (Sep 11, 2020)

Hej Eric!


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 11, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Wibben (Sep 12, 2020)

Tjena!


----------



## Eric_k (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Markrs (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi Erik!


----------



## Eric_k (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi Markrs!


----------



## rlundv (Sep 13, 2020)

Welcome! Nice to hear about your study! Would really like to do the same :O What is the school and programme called?


----------



## BassClef (Sep 13, 2020)

Hello Eric and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Eric_k (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks BassClef!

Beyd770: The school is called Högskolan Dalarna and the programme is called Sound & Music Production.


----------



## Phaedraz (Sep 14, 2020)

Hej, välkommen!


----------



## Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2020)

Welcome, Erik. :emoji_beers:


----------



## Yellow Studio (Sep 14, 2020)

Välkommen Eric!
Också Falubo


----------



## MOMA (Sep 14, 2020)

Välkommen – glöm inte att dela med dig av dina kompositioner, alltid roligt att höra nytt!


----------



## zoixx (Sep 14, 2020)

Hej hej! Dalarna är verkligen jättefint, var nere i Falu gruva i somras. Ser fram emot att höra dina produktioner!


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 14, 2020)

Välkommen! Vi börjar bli en ganska stor skara SEare nu


----------



## zoixx (Sep 14, 2020)

Japp! We should meet up somewhere, perhaps in the Stockholm region? Sorry to hijack your thread Eric but where would one suggest a meetup? Can't find the correct subforum.


----------



## Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2020)

Grinder?


----------



## Eric_k (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you for all the greetings! =) And yes, Falun is a really nice place to live. 
zoixx - thats ok, the proposal is good idea. Regarding which subforum to use for these kind of questions I cant really answer. However someone else probably can.

As for compositions and such I will post them in appropriate parts of the forum.


----------



## robteehan (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome Eric, look forward to reading your research!


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Eric_k (Sep 20, 2020)

robteehan said:


> Welcome Eric, look forward to reading your research!



Thanks! These upcoming months will be very interesting for sure.


----------



## ohm-ish (Sep 20, 2020)

Hej svenske


----------



## Eric_k (Sep 23, 2020)

ohm-ish said:


> Hej svenske



Hej =)


----------

